# Anyone get a BFP on 2nd egg share attempt?



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi - I will be starting my second egg share cycle in August / September after a failed first attempt in May (not sure about recipient), this time around I am having the endo scratch, doxycycline for me and DH, steroids and they are upping my progesterone. 

I am wondering if anyone has any success stories after having a failed egg share cycle for me please  

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm guessing not many then!!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Must be somewhere,,,

Am doing my second egg share now 

x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wishing on a star - What stage are you at now hun?? I'm more nervous about the second cycle after having a BFN.  Are you doing anything different this time around?

Fay xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Am due to start stims on the 17th on short protocol.

I've got a higher AMH so menopur is 150 not the previous 225 & Prog injections.

Also this time I'm using my partners sperm rather than DS, (Previous egg share was over 1.5 years ago). Am thinking its harder after a failed cycle because you've got more hope the first time?

I read your previous thread and the comments left about embryo statistics re: 50-60% normal ect. It just seems you've got a lower chance when egg sharing but it's so expensive to do it alone?

Are you doing anything different in September 

x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wishing on a star - how exciting you'll be starting soon! How many eggs did you get last time?

There's lots of women's that get a  BFP first attempt egg sharing, obviously the odds are lower when there's less embryos than a full cycle. I had two perfect blasts transfered one was even hatching so my chances should have been 70% success. I guess 30% is still a high percentage and unfortunately I fell into that category

This time around their starting me on 300 menopur. Last time I did 5 days on 150 and took longer than expected to respond so after day 5 of stimming they upped me to 300 menopur. I'm also having the endo scratch, DH and I are having a course of doxycline, their giving me steroids and upping my progesterone - so changing quite a few things really 

Fay xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I had 30 follicles with 20 eggs -Kept 10 but two were immature. I had a really low fertilisation rate last time, so just working on my diet and taking extra vitamins to change that.

I read though argates - learning from a failed cycle and there's just so much information to take in.

I'm not even sure if my hospital offers steroids ect. But Ive heard rly good things about it, and the edo scatch. So fingers crossed for you.

I got the cold last time - according to the thread that could mean immune issues, but the costs are so high. Going to give it one more shot 

x


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont post here anymore I got bfp on both my cycles but I responded so much better second time around


----------



## Chichifab (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I haven't been on here in ages. I wanted to let you know that I did have bfp on my second egg share attempt and my 2 year old is seated right next to me. I did you use steroids on my second attempt and that helped. And by they way on my first I had a perfect blasto and on my successful cycle I had a 2dt due to not having enough embryos. My second protocol was the long one instead of the short one. In a nut shell, treat this one differently and add a few things that might help. 
We are starting our next egg sharing for baby no2 this September and we will be trying out the scratching. 
All the best xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chichifab - Thank you so much for your reply to my thread, you have made my day with your story.  I am about 3 weeks away from starting my 2nd egg share attempt and like you I am treating this cycle completely different.  I am having the endo scratch, taking 8 different vitamins a day including resveratrol.  I am also having steroids.  Oh and a course of antibiotics & blood thinners.  Your story is very similar to mine as my blasts were perfect, the one was hatching and graded 5AAA so heartbroken and shocked when neither implanted.

Do you have dates to start treatment?

Thanks again for your story, it really has made me feel much more positive about my next cycle

Fay xx


----------



## Chichifab (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Fay,

We may be cycle buddies! I have my TIA on 24th of August and AF is due the same week and then I will start the pill. Long protocol can be long so if all goes well, I should have the transfer either the last week of September or the first week of October. 
It's great that you trying different things this time and like you, hubby and I have agreed to throw everything we can at it. We are also trying embryo glue. Implantation can be tricky and difficult to understand. My Ivf route wasn't easy but we got there. I had 1 unsuccessful egg share cycle, 1 bfp on an NHS cycle which ended in a miscarriage at 5 weeks, 1 NHS that didn't get to transfer due to embryos being attacked by a bacteria in the lab and then the successful egg share cycle. It is hard going but this is your cycle, you will get a bfp. How many are you planning to put back?

Chichifab xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi ladies

I just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your up coming cycle. I've just completed my 3rd and final egg share cycle & sadly I'm still waiting to see those 2 little pink lines. Before we try again I'm going to have full immune testing done & am willing to do absolutely anything! 

Sending hugs & sticky thoughts     xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chichifab - Wow you have been on quite a journey bless you.  DH and I have also had 3 ectopic pregnacies and a miscarriage at 8 weeks so we know how it feels to go through the mill  
Would be amazing of we were cycle buddies!! I just had treatment planning this morning and I start DR on the 5th Sept with EC ON THE 5th October!!! Eeek!!! I had 2 blast put back last time and definitely having 2 next time.  What about you?

Foxy79 - Sorry to hear about your BFN  .  How many days past treasfer are you hun? xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Fay, OTD was yesterday. AF is here in full force  I've got my review on the 25th so not long to wait. I'm 36 in October so my next cycle will be a full fresh cycle. If only my birthday was a few weeks later I could have squeezed in another cycle. Can't be helped. I've helped 2 ladies get their BFP which is a huge honour xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxy79 - I'm so sorry hun   I'm gutted for you.  Great that your recipients got BFP's through your help, your right you should be honoured.  Have you though about taking antibiotics and having a scratch done for your next cycle?? I have heard that doxycycline is prescribed when there are implantation issues as it clears hidden infections in the womb.  Also resveratrol is supposed to help calm the uterus, you can buy this in Holland & Barratts.  I'm trying everything with my next cycle as my first BFN was a shock to be honest. xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the hugs. This time I had a scratch and clexane. It can only be implantation because everything else has been fine. I think I'll try the vesveratol though, I haven't heard of that. I was taking co enzyme q10 & omega 3 to maintain egg quality. I'm also going to get some dhea. That's on top of the normal conception support pills. I was taking calcium too while on the clexane. 

We'll be rattling! I'm guessing I'll end up with steroids, antibiotics & possibly intralipids too. If it works bring it on I say! OH & I have agreed to another 2 cycles which will take us to 5. Unless of course we have any frosties to use. I'm going to have a googling frenzy over the weekend I think!

When are you starting your next cycle? I think the first BFN is the hardest because though we all know it's a numbers game it's hard to think it won't work first time & we put so much into it. Hopefully you won't experience a 2nd & this will be the sticky one!   xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxy79 - What grade were the embryo/s you had tyransferred?  I honestly think my issue is implanting as well   

I start DR in 3 weeks, EC 1st week of October.  My clinic are going to give me steroids and blood thinners as well this time around

I'm also taking this little lot -

Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation
Omega 3
Pregnacare

When will you cycle next or is it too soon to think about it? xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

All 3 cycles I had a day 3 transfer due to numbers. I've had 6 embryos transferred all either grade 1 or 1-2 so good grades. Last 2 cycles had a 6 cell & a 7 cell (I can't remember off the top of my head cell numbers for cycle 1) so developing at the right rate too. Cycle 3 we also used embryscope which is where the embryos aren't removed from incubation following ICSI so they're observed & video'd but not disturbed. 

I think it'll be by the end of the year. Earliest I can start is mid October so I'm thinking maybe end of October maybe November time. We don't want to wait too long. 

October will be here before you know it & fx you're having a sober Christmas! xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Selinium is meant to be good for your lining too xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxy79 - Thanks hun.  FX you'll also have a sober Xmas

Our clinic also uses embryoscope and they use embryo glue.  The only thing egg sharers have to pay for is ICSI.  We didn't need it, we had 7 eggs, 1 immature and 5 fertilised normally.  DH sperm is all good, our only problem is having no tubes   

Last time I drank pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts after ET - both have selenium in there.  I'll try anything if it meant getting a BFP 

xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

I've used glue all 3 times too! We have issues on the sperm side too so I've had OH taking stuff too to try to help. Though it still seems to be an issue with implantation rather than anything else. 

So have to you had immune testing done or are your clinic just trying steroids & blood thinners to see what happens? 

I wish I'd pushed for a low dose steroid but foolishly thought that the scratch & clexane would do the trick! xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

At my follow up appointment I mentioned the Greek tests to my consultant and that I was planning on sending my menstrual fluids to Serum for testing and she said if I wanted she would prescribe both me and DH a 30 day course of antibiotics (doxycycline) which is what Serum normally prescribe for you if they find a hidden infection.  My consultant also suggested steroids, blood thinners and upping my progesterone next time as I bled before OTD on last cycle. 

Did the scratch hurt? xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

I've just made an appointment to see my GP next week. Then at least I've seen them before my review. Because we're self funded though I'm expecting to have a but of a challenge on my hands!

I can't say that the scratch was pleasant. I got quite nasty cramping while they were doing & felt like I was breathing as if I was in early labour   it's over quite quick & the process is pretty similar to ET minus the embryos! Saying all that I would have it done again   Are you having it next cycle? xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes I'm having it in 3 weeks when I start DR.  I will take some strong co-codamol and ibuprofen before I have it then xx


----------



## Chichifab (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for not posting earlier. 

Fay, it looks like we are definitely cycle buddies!!! I am very nervous and anxious as we have been off this game for about 3 years now. We only received news that we have a recipient 2 weeks ago so haven't taken much supplements so I pray the sperm and egg quality will be fine  

Foxy, so sorry to hear about your bfn   . Having a self funded cycle can be a positive as the focus will only be about you and you will have a lot more embryos which you can freeze too. If haven't tried steroids please do try them as they helped me. They make you swell full of excess fluids but you won't worry too much about putting on weight when you are pregnant.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chichifab - what date do you start DR hun? I start on the 5th September xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chichifab - how are you Hun? What stage of your cycle are you at? I have EC Monday!!! Xx


----------

